# General > Book & Author Requests >  Arthur Machen

## Psycheinaboat

Machen authored weird tales like _The Hill of Dreams_, _The Great God Pan_, and _The White People_. He was reportedly an influence on H.P. Lovecraft. His work includes novels and many short stories.

----------

